# using Frontline (flea treatment) when pregnant?



## Elhaym

Hi ladies,

My cat has decided now would be a god time to get fleas. :dohh: To be honest it's probably my fault as my mind has been a bit all over the place at the moment with finding out I'm pregnant :haha: so I'm a few weeks late in doing his frontline treatment. Just wondered if it was OK to use, can't find much info on internet - I'm assuming if I try not to get liquid on my skin and wash hands thoroughly it'll be OK? Will get OH to help but it usually takes 2 of us, one to hold the cat and spread his fur and one to drop the stuff on!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes its fine hun. I flea treated both my cats with the vets strong stuff and I just wore gloves to do it then washed my hands. Do it before you go to bed as they cant be touched for 8 hours 
X


----------



## Elhaym

Oh good idea, I can get some gloves from work, we have thousands. :D Thanks! x


----------



## RaspberryK

I did my cat the other week, didn't even think about it to be honest. 

x


----------



## Elhaym

LOL yes I am probably overthinking it. :haha: Unless you're drinking it I can't see it being a problem, it's only a couple of ml!


----------



## RaspberryK

:wacko: Can't say I've been tempted to drink it although I have heard people can crave washing powder and charcoal? :wacko:

x


----------



## Elhaym

Oh god just the smell is bad enough, don't want to think about what it would taste like :sick:


----------



## RaspberryK

LOL, felt sick when feeding your cat in the morning yet? Ours had to skip her wet food in the morning for a couple of months as it was a trigger to make me vom! 

x


----------



## Elhaym

Oh yes it really turns my stomach now, OH is on cat feeding duty! :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Yeah gross! 
I ate about a packet of ginger biscuits every two days and sipped a can of ginger ale on the way to work everyday to stop sickness and it did work, I felt queasy a lot though especially when I got hungry. 
Smoothies were a life saver.

x


----------

